# How to go to sleep early when my roommate has late classes



## AnxiousAndy19 (Jul 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

first year my roommate was a real asshat, never went to class and played video games till 3am when i had 8am classes the next morning. benadryl can put you out, melatonin is stronger but i dont know if its ok to take that for a long time. if you exercise during the day you might be sleepier for when its time for bed


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

Blue Oval said:


> melatonin is stronger but i dont know if its ok to take that for a long time.


Long term melly user here. You build up a tolerance pretty damn quick. Sadly. Usually have to take four 3 mg tablets to even feel a little tired.

The voices in my head tell me they are almsot sure it has altered our crain bhemistry.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

ive got another idea, does this rag smell like chlorophorm?


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Blue Oval said:


> ive got another idea, does this rag smell like chlorophorm?


Using it on himself or his roomate? Works just as well either way I suppose :lol


----------



## antfarm (Nov 11, 2003)

I had a roommate like that. She was always typing on the computer, using AIM all night long. I just turned my head away from the light, covered my head a bit with the bedsheets, closed my eyes and hoped for the best. Eventually, I was able to tune her out. 

When that didn't work, I convinced her that she really wanted to go hang out with her friends down the hall. She was very social, so that worked well.

You could mention that your classes are early or that the light's in your eyes. If it's night, your roommate should understand that you need to sleep. I find that it's better to mention these things up front, before the roommate thinks everything is cool with you and things get worse.


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

antfarm said:


> I find that it's better to mention these things up front, before the roommate thinks everything is cool with you and things get worse.


agreed. Is he using the dorm light or is he using his desk light?


----------



## erica14 (Oct 10, 2004)

Try earplugs. I had the same problem last year and earplugs and a sleeping mask were the only things that helped.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Fans (for white noise) and earplugs/headphones (they don't have to be expensive) work well. Point the fan at a wall in the winter and it won't be too cold.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I used to have a roomate who went to bed a crazy late hours, like 3 or 4 in the morning sometimes. I used to be able to get to sleep fairly easily around her, but as my SA got worse, it became harder and harder to go to sleep before she did. So yea, I had that weird thing where I wanted her to go to sleep first hehe. Umm, if you can I would recommend earplugs. I can wake up in the morning with my alarm on my phone set on vibrate with them in


----------



## noregrets (May 4, 2006)

I had floormates who used to shout to each other outside my door, "It's only 3 AM! Why are you going to bed!" But at least I had my own room, so light wasn't a problem . I wish I'd had some of these coping strategies at the time.


----------

